# Fracino Classico not filling



## tjp (Feb 5, 2018)

Been away with work this week and upon my return, there's an issue with my Classico (wife has been using it in my absence).

Pump wasn't working and when I checked the reservoir - sure enough no water 

She says it hasn't been beeping to indicate low water, so I opened the hot water valve to empty it and it then started beeping.

Switched off then on, assuming it would then refill the boiler. Blue light comes on but then nothing happens until the low level warning noise starts again - it's acting as though the tank is still empty?

I get the impression it was left switched on for quite a long time yesterday (obvious without much water in it).

Any ideas?


----------



## Oblivion (Mar 5, 2018)

Overheat safety tripped and might need resetting?

Give Fracino a call ....

Service & Technical Support

+44 (0)121 328 5757 - Option 2

[email protected]


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Overheat tripping = element overheating = no water in boiler.

Do not reset the overheat before you find out why the boiler is not filling !

* Could be a faulty water level probe (disconnect the probe to see if the pump runs, then earth the wire to stop the pump ?)

* Could be a faulty/blocked inlet solenoid valve


----------

